# abot



## meetmeinnyc

Hello 

I know all the sentences below can be translated using the word "abot", but I'm not sure which variation of the word (umabot, abutin, iabot, etc.) should be used to translate them properly..

- It took me 3 hours to get there.
- It won't cost you more than 100 pesos to get there by taxi.
- I made it in time for work this morning.
- He passed my (jeepney) fares to the driver.
- I can't reach the box up there.


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

There will be other ways of expressing the following sentences without using _abot_ or its variants. In some cases, abot will not be the best choice



meetmeinnyc said:


> Hello
> 
> I know all the sentences below can be translated using the word "abot", but I'm not sure which variation of the word (umabot, abutin, iabot, etc.) should be used to translate them properly..
> 
> - It took me 3 hours to get there. Inabot ako nang tatlong oras para makarating doon.
> - It won't cost you more than 100 pesos to get there by taxi. Aabutin ka nang higit kumulang P100 para mag-taksi papunta doon. (It will cost you [more or less / about] P100 to get there by taxi). Your original text will translate best using sobra: Hindi sosobra sa P100 para makapagtaksi ka papunta doon.
> - I made it in time for work this morning. Nakaabot ako sa opisina nang tamang oras ngayong umaga.(
> - He passed my (jeepney) fares to the driver. Inabot niya ang [pamasahe / bayad] ko sa driver.
> - I can't reach the box up there. Hindi ko maabot 'yung kahon doon sa itaas.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much, DK!

A follow-up question.. Can we use "maka-abot" for reaching something (my last example)?


Thanks again!


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> Thanks so much, DK!
> 
> A follow-up question.. Can we use "maka-abot" for reaching something (my last example)?
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


No. In your sentence _I can't reach the box up there (Hindi ko maabot 'yung kahon doon sa itaas), _reach/maabot are transitive verbs (what can't you reach? the box).
On the other hand, _maka-abo_t uses the _maka-_ prefix to denote the _ability or possibility to do something_ (an intransitive verb).

Magtaksi ka na lang para _maka-abo_t ka sa party niya.
Get a taxi so you _can get_ to her party on time.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks again, DK!


----------

